# Capt. Morgan BBQ Sauce Recipe



## peculiarmike (Jul 17, 2007)

Didn't see this under sauces so I thought I would share it -

Captain Morgan Barbecue Sauce Recipe
This makes a thick, sweet, red sauce (which some think is a â€œKansas City type sauceâ€, but isnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t. If you live in KC, you know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ). 

For this recipe, you will need... 


Two fifteen ounce cans of tomato sauce
One-half cup Captain Morgan Private Stock rum
Three-quarters cup cider vinegar
One-quarter cup brown sugar
One-quarter cup cane sugar
One-quarter cup molasses
One tablespoon honey
One tablespoon onion powder
One tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
Two teaspoons paprika
One teaspoon chili powder
One teaspoon lemon pepper
One teaspoon liquid smoke
One half teaspoon black pepper
One-half teaspoon garlic powder


Combine all ingredients and bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low and continue to boil for 30 to 45 minutes, uncovered, to reduce the sauce. 

Refrigerate for 1-2 days to let the flavors blend.

ENJOY - Mike


----------



## mossymo (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Mike, I do beleive I will give this one a try sometime.....


----------



## gofish (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike

Sounds good, I will have to try this out, like seeing the 2 day set-up period to let the flavors come together.  I got a neighbor that would demand an ENTIRE cup of Capt Morgan!  LOL


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, you know - personal taste!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 17, 2007)

man if ya lived in 1 of 16 ajoining dry counties... 1 hr to the west fer booze or cross the tenn. state line to dumas walker's(yup the headhunter's song)fer beer @ a buck a beer by the case or whatever & they only take cash.... marinade the cook & fook the meat....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Hey Mike, THANKS! If you wasn't so damn ugly, I'd kiss ya! I Love Captain Morgan rum, and I will double the rum, I understand that the alcohol evaporates anyway, and I just don't care for any rum other than Capt Morgan.  Terry  P.S. If I don't like this sauce, I am gonna be on you like ugly on ape. And your saying, I care?? haha*


----------



## donny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the share... Making it now...


----------

